# Your most potent and strongest strain...



## splifman (Mar 15, 2007)

For my next grow I'd like to grow something special that really has the ability to knock even the most seasoned smoking veteran on their ass... Money is not really an option, nor is time or yield... Although shorter flowering periods and high yields are always a major plus.

Your opinions will be very much appreciated. At this point I have absolutely no idea what to go for and I really don't have the time to research every possible strain... So please, let me know what strain you guys would suggest and what your experience was with them...

Thanks...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2007)

anything new. i recently came across maui waui. i'm medical so i smoke alot. well the maui waui got me stoned. like i was in high school again. i loved it. all smilely all day. i went back and got a second bag. by the time i was down to the last nuggy the effects weren't as strong. i strongly believe in tolerence to strains. i have numerous strains so when i can't get high i just switch strains. works 90&#37; of the time.

but as far as a good strain. like i said the maui waui brought back a stoney, giggly, happy high that i haven't had in years.


----------



## Critical Hit (Mar 15, 2007)

Anything from greenhouse seed company looks like it's going to rock you.Arjans haze#1 THC= 22&#37; CBD=0.9% CBN0.7%,hawaiian snow 23%=THC, neviles haze 21%=THC Marijuana Seeds (cannabis, pot) shipped worldwide


----------



## cali-high (Mar 15, 2007)

PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ]

afghanica,white russian,ak47,big stone,black domina,chronic(myfavorite)
,hawaiian indeca,honeymoon(just ordered),mk-ultra,mr.nice g13 X hashplant,
nevilles haze,pineapple punch,skywalker,thai-tanic


all those plants will knock you on your ass!


this seed company will have your order to you usally 9-14 days mine always comes the 9th day.


peace


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 15, 2007)

At 1st I thought you failed to specify the type high you want, but than I re-read your post and saw _"something special that really has the ability to knock even the most seasoned smoking veteran on their ass... "_
Try the mazar dude! It's cheap, easy, and it'll make you drool. lol
I havent had so much fun smoking weed in years, til I grew the mazar.

(Edit) I love the mazar so much that I am trying to re-veg 4 of the plants I harvested.
If I am successful I want to clone two of them.


----------



## dursky (Mar 15, 2007)

hay videoman what site did u get the mazar?????


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mazar


----------



## leafwrapper (Mar 15, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> At 1st I thought you failed to specify the type high you want, but than I re-read your post and saw _"something special that really has the ability to knock even the most seasoned smoking veteran on their ass... "_
> Try the mazar dude! It's cheap, easy, and it'll make you drool. lol
> I havent had so much fun smoking weed in years, til I grew the mazar.


 

a freind of mine grows this strain and it really does put u on ur ass and then some.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 15, 2007)

hi (dude dont buy from theyre it will take longer to get your seeds!)

you want the high quality MAZAR click the name it explains it all lol. also my favorite seedbank give you the option to buy femonized seeds or not. and its dutch passion mazar you cant go wrong theyre.

it only takes 9-14 days after they recieve your order i always get my seeds on the 9th day.



peace



by the way videoman i dont mean to talk crap on your seebank but i just really like planet skunk very nice people.


cali-high


----------



## splifman (Mar 15, 2007)

fuckin awesome feedback so far... thanks guys... keep it coming.... Mazar sounds very tempting... Cali-high, are you in the US? Just wondering about the shipping... 

Ak47 is tempting too... I dunno, Wish I had like $500 to just blow on seeds... lol...


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 15, 2007)

Geez Cali dude, I like you so much and dont want to argue, but I've ordered from both places and found that rhyno seeds was not only *much* faster in the shipping dept. They actually answered my questions right away, I havent gotten so much as a automated response from planetskunk in several weeks now, not to mention my product. Rhyno is also cheaper.
PS, planetskunk told me I had to ship by air, and it could take a month to get my seeds. That's a really slow ass plane! lol
Peace


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 15, 2007)

Cali, off subject for a moment, have you ever purchased femenized seeds before? I never heard anything good about them, and of course I am way too cheap! lol


----------



## vervejunkie (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey videoman, does the Mazar grow slender and tall with say 8-9 'arms' - almost sativa-ish looking during veg, but bushier - NOT squat and short?

I'm still growing the MEGAMIX and only one plant (my biggest) has that description. After some preliminary research I think it might be the Mazar (and I know it's a girl!).

Does that sound right?


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am not farmaliar with your strain, I dont think so though, here is a pic at day 25, if you need more, look in my journal.
Mazar is all Indica.
Peace


----------



## vervejunkie (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks! MEGAMIX is a grab-bag of seeds consisting of Mazar, Jack Herer, Big Bud, Shiva Shanti, Sweet Tooth #3, and Northern Lights.

Unfortunately, the seeds are not labelled when shipped so defining the strains is up to the grower. I definately have the Mazar growing in my garden now - it just wasn't the plant I thought it was.

This is the big one that doesn't match the others:


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 22, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> I am not farmaliar with your strain, I dont think so though, here is a pic at day 25, if you need more, look in my journal.
> Mazar is all Indica.
> Peace



VM, that plant looks almost identical to a couple of mine at the moment. Mine was from bagseed but some quality shit. I know I know, everyone who grows bagseed claims it's good shit. LOL. Anyhow, I will say that if smell is any indicator of quality, I will have some great shit! I have my grow in a closet in our bedroom and I always keep the closet door shut. The minute I enter our room, I can smell the plants - probably about 10 feet away. I'm hoping I get some quality bud, this being my first grow.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 22, 2007)

I am sure you have some decent herb gowing, now might be a good time to start a weekly addition of molasses.
Peace


----------



## cali-high (Mar 22, 2007)

hey videoman i have nothing against you.i really respect you.


i just want to advertise the seedbank that always delivers. i have not ordered fenmonized seeds before either. like you said your cheap so am i lol.
if you want some seeds that are pretty much fenmonized buy the ones below.

PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ]

PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ]

PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ]


i have the celtic stone and the big stone. i dont have the celtic berry. but the stone strains have the best chance of being female. the ones i sprouted last year 2006 and all of them were female. none were male. i dont know if you wanna call it look but i sure was happy. its $40 for each strain and theyre really high yeilding. im growing big stone right now, and OMG you should see the crystals. these strain are some of the nicest plants for the price. i really like em.


but yeah videoman i have nothing against you. i know you like that seedbank so i was just messing with ya.


but i just ordered some honeymoon and it only took 8 working days to deliver and thats including saturdays.they deliver in the most stealthiest ways ive seen.you wont be disappointed.


peace
cali-high


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 22, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> I am sure you have some decent herb gowing, now might be a good time to start a weekly addition of molasses.
> Peace



VM, I actually gave them their first feeding with molasses this past Sunday. I added 1 tsp to 1 gallon of water. I have been reading all of your posts and following most of your advice where I can. Stop by my thread in the newbie section some time, I'd like to hear your feedback.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 22, 2007)

do you have a hydroponic store near u. if so you should really think about getting some grow big nutes


----------



## battosai (Mar 22, 2007)

This is growing from a gs megamix. like others said these weren't labeled, but that was compensated by quick and clever delivery plus a few extra beans (thanks gs if u read this =)













so, does this look like a mazar baby? maybe a st #3? let me know what u think.... sometimes later today i might put a poll to see what people think it is via vote.


----------



## skunk_stoner (Mar 26, 2007)

dude my buddy just started selin blue berry and its awsome. i blaze every day then i had 6 er 7 toks of that n i coodent even stand up


----------



## skunk_stoner (Mar 26, 2007)

oops rong thingy


----------



## CannaBoss (Mar 26, 2007)

My favorite right now is "Pot of Gold" from Flying Dutchman Seed Co.
HUGE yielder, smells and tastes like gape candy, easy to grow and packs a wallop...


----------



## Moon Shadow (Mar 27, 2007)

where do you get the megamix from


----------



## battosai (Mar 28, 2007)

goldenseed.co.uk or something like that. just google goldenseed and you'll find it


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 28, 2007)

One of the most potient and all time favorite in my area is Green crack, No it does not have crack in it... it gets you very stonned tho. Lots of you proboly havent heard of it but thats a rare strain.
(i got a rareER strain tho ) 

Im rolling a joint right now of green crack im already baked


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a growing weed plant right now and i have no idea what kind it is because i actually got the seeds from a bag of weed that i bought. Is there any way to tell what kind of weed it is when its young in its growing around a week and a half?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2007)

whatever the bag of pot was is what the seed will be. do you remember?


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Mar 28, 2007)

hmmm.. I have no idea, it was pretty good stuff not the best but pretty good. Not any special colors just mainly lightish green and im sure it wasnt dro.


----------



## Moon Shadow (Mar 28, 2007)

does goldenseed ship to the states


----------



## battosai (Mar 29, 2007)

Moon Shadow said:


> does goldenseed ship to the states


yep ......


----------



## Moon Shadow (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you I didn't want to set up an account until I knew now I KNOWN


----------



## drochoker (Mar 30, 2007)

I think one of the most potent i've ever tried was definitely AK-48...knocked me on my ass for about 20 mins after one bowl. the bowl could hold about half of a gram


----------



## k-town (Mar 30, 2007)

What The Hell Is Ak-48? That Must Be Related To Ak-47?


----------



## drochoker (Mar 30, 2007)

k-town said:


> What The Hell Is Ak-48? That Must Be Related To Ak-47?


actually, i dont think it is. I think they named it that because of the "one hit kill" the weed has. And if grow correctly, it can fully mature in 48 days...i think


----------



## k-town (Mar 30, 2007)

Really Sounds Like Fun!!! Is That What Your Growing?


----------



## cali-high (Mar 30, 2007)

i like the new and purtty. granddaddy purps


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 30, 2007)

i didnt read all the other posts..but the tittle. Isnt whitewidow the strongest weed?


----------



## splifman (Apr 1, 2007)

drochoker said:


> actually, i dont think it is. I think they named it that because of the "one hit kill" the weed has. And if grow correctly, it can fully mature in 48 days...i think


That sounds fuckin awesome.... I'll have to check that one out. I'm currently gonna be growing AK 47 amongst a few others, but this AK 48 sounds awesome... The short flower time makes it even more attractive...


----------



## drochoker (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats what i was thinkin. And, it is suitable for beginners...so it can take a little abuse here and there. so i've heard

heres a link to where i'll be buying the seeds

AK 48


----------



## babygro (Apr 2, 2007)

splifman said:


> That sounds fuckin awesome.... I'll have to check that one out. I'm currently gonna be growing AK 47 amongst a few others, but this AK 48 sounds awesome... The short flower time makes it even more attractive...


Don't beleive everything you read on here. Ak48 is just Nirvana's 'knock off' version of Serious Seeds AK47 - how similar they are I have no idea.


----------



## splifman (Apr 3, 2007)

babygro said:


> Don't beleive everything you read on here. Ak48 is just Nirvana's 'knock off' version of Serious Seeds AK47 - how similar they are I have no idea.


yeah, i realized that as soon as I went to check it out at Rhino. Still looks like it could be a good buy if you wanna go cheap. For my next grow, I'll probably want to do something more expensive and challenging.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Apr 3, 2007)

I heard of this one kind of weed that makes cartoons and shit come to life.lol. I dont know what kind it is though some strong shit.


----------



## Sanifsan (Apr 3, 2007)

Does anyone know any good indica strains that have hight yield and potency as well....


----------



## marijane0114 (Jan 8, 2009)

your bong is sick i bet its a write choker 22% thc is shit y not have 90%thc and 100%thc????????????


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 8, 2009)

white rhino white widow you cant go wrong both great strains and with get you f**ked also dutch passion skywalker sure is a nice strain blueberry x mazar so smooth and great stoned or chemdogg dd for that rocket fuel for the real go hard smoker


----------



## slingblade (Jan 25, 2009)

i crossed armageddon skunk with wwidow it dosnt get much better than that check them out


----------



## changalang (Feb 7, 2009)

Here in England off my dealer i've gotten ak-47 which was extremely nice and quite potent although i did take it in my early days of smoking weed but i'd still recommend it. My favourite strain that i've ever taken though in my experiences was this strain called Edelweiss which i got from this cafe in Eindhoven called THE PINK and that hit the spot SO well i absolutely loved it moreso than all the others i tried from the pink, i did ask the guy serving and he said it was among the most potent they had. they also had one simply called Amnesia and next to it where it described the high/effect it just said amnesia again lol.


----------



## Falstaf (Aug 5, 2009)

You know, I think we are forgetting about the little-known strains. Like SuperCrystal. Iv'e heard that three hits of that strain will put you in a hash like stupor for about an hour.


----------



## Kodiak22 (Aug 21, 2009)

what about new york city diesel??? Ive heard thats some super dooper, is that bs?


----------



## patrickrv (Aug 21, 2010)

get some thai seed cause they give people the fucked up high their looking for and if u are doing indoor shit it going to be some grade bomb bay but if u smoke alot of weed even the most fire shit out their get weak after about a week but thats my opinion i would really suggest ATF strain if u heard about it lots of people say its the best but all weed is the same if it's grown right. if u already got a set up try to keep ur lights as close to the plant as possible so the stalk can get thicker and stronger and as result bigger and more bud and for budding stage use incandescent lights because the ongly light spectrum it uses is red and that wat weed likes when flowering I haven't tried it because im 15 i dont have space, money, time but i know lots of growers and i learned alot plus when im older im a be groing great god ganja


----------



## timmychan (Oct 10, 2010)

patrickrv said:


> get some thai seed cause they give people the fucked up high their looking for and if u are doing indoor shit it going to be some grade bomb bay but if u smoke alot of weed even the most fire shit out their get weak after about a week but thats my opinion i would really suggest ATF strain if u heard about it lots of people say its the best but all weed is the same if it's grown right. if u already got a set up try to keep ur lights as close to the plant as possible so the stalk can get thicker and stronger and as result bigger and more bud and for budding stage use incandescent lights because the ongly light spectrum it uses is red and that wat weed likes when flowering I haven't tried it because im 15 i dont have space, money, time but i know lots of growers and i learned alot plus when im older im a be groing great god ganja


haha,, this guy made me laugh


----------



## Arieslv (Oct 11, 2010)

Alaskan ice - really potent, and i say REALLY. You should try this one. of course lot of skunks will make you really stoned.


----------



## Bill Wilson (Sep 1, 2011)

Barneys LSD has great t, Darkstar for heaviness. Hammerhead has the highest cbd in attitudes catalog


----------

